#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-28
<darkhole> Buenas noches, perdon por la demora...
<CesarGomez> darkhole, andresmujica, kuadrosx, hola
 * IngForigua saluda
<darkhole> Buenas
<CesarGomez> IngForigua: que mas parce todo bien ?
<darkhole> Estoy malito.. estoy enfermo..
<darkhole> Espero 10 minutos y me cuesto
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: tonc viejo
<IngForigua> darkhole: y eso?
<darkhole> Una peste chillona..
<darkhole> Lo siento muchachos. No puedo quedarme mas..
<IngForigua> xDDD
<CesarGomez> IngForigua, que mas parce como vamos ?
<IngForigua> aca disque viendo facto X
<IngForigua> :S
<CesarGomez> lmao!
<CesarGomez> jajajajajajajj 
<CesarGomez> y eso , nada mas que hacer xD?
<IngForigua> hmmmm}
<IngForigua> como que paila
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches a Todos
<IngForigua> don JoseGutierrez
<IngForigua> Como le va
 * JoseGutierrez que pena la demora estaba comiendo algo
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez, saludos tiempo sin leerlo :P
<JoseGutierrez> Si el horario nos tenia disperso a varios
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: ud fue el del cumple?
<CesarGomez> :@ esa cancion no baja :(
<JoseGutierrez> huuu hace rato....
<IngForigua> Si tomo pola viejo?
<IngForigua> habemos 4 de 7
<IngForigua> el patron esta como que afk
<JoseGutierrez> huyy siempre IngForigua me tome unos guaros
<IngForigua> ufffffffff
<IngForigua> la ultima vez que me llevaron fue con vodka que asco
<IngForigua> guaro rocks
<CesarGomez> jajajajaj
<JoseGutierrez> jajajaaa
<CesarGomez> uy el vodka es bueno :D
<CesarGomez> el tequila tambien :D
<IngForigua> bueno no mas ot
<JoseGutierrez> el tequila es mejor
<IngForigua> habemos 4
<IngForigua> inicamos
<IngForigua> como es que cuadraban ya se me olvido
<IngForigua> a si
<IngForigua> quien modera hoy?
<JoseGutierrez> dale IngForigua Modera...
 * IngForigua modero hace 8 dias
<CesarGomez> andresmujica si esta para empezar?
<IngForigua> digo
<IngForigua> la ultima vez
<IngForigua> andresmujica: esta comprando el licor
<CesarGomez> xD
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<CesarGomez> Bueno JoseGutierrez un numero de 1 a 10 ?
<JoseGutierrez> 6
<CesarGomez> 9
<CesarGomez> parce modera hoy xD!
<IngForigua> 1
<IngForigua> perdi xD
<JoseGutierrez> dale IngForigua
<CesarGomez> jajajajajajajaj velo velo xD!
<IngForigua> pere agrego la reunion al loco
<CesarGomez> quien documenta ?
<JoseGutierrez> Listo...
<IngForigua> a caramba no me di maña
<IngForigua> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/223/detail/
<IngForigua> ya
<IngForigua> creo que es asi
<IngForigua> Bueno iniciemos con los temas
<IngForigua> 1. Tareas pendientes
<IngForigua> 2. Eventos
<IngForigua> 3. Temas propuestos
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
 * CesarGomez Quien documenta ?
<IngForigua> llego el maestro
<IngForigua> Tarea0: responder el email de SFD con las activides que realizaremos en SFDResp: Todos
<IngForigua> Done
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/223/detail/
<CesarGomez> esta mal el canal de la reunion
<IngForigua> Tarea1: Registrar charlas, talleres y stand para SFD y promover la participacion de ubuntu Colombia Resp TodosResp: Todos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: CesarGomez andresmujica JoseGutierrez saludos
<IngForigua> me lleva la XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<CesarGomez> jajajajjaja xD!
<JoseGutierrez> Noches SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> bueno SergioMeneses no me haga relajo
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses: o/
<IngForigua> Tarea3: Coordinar la participacion de Ubuntu colombia con los demas teams la participacion en el UGJResp: SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> en que va eso
<IngForigua> ??
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
 * SergioMeneses pide coordialmente el log
<CesarGomez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
 * CesarGomez corregido el canal ;)
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: nada sutancioso hasta ahora
<IngForigua> la agenda es
<IngForigua> (22:08:56) IngForigua: 1. Tareas pendientes
<IngForigua> (22:09:09) IngForigua: 2. Eventos
<IngForigua> (22:09:24) IngForigua: 3. Temas propuestos
<SergioMeneses> bueno a mi me parece importante de hoy saber si CesarGomez andresmujica y JoseGutierrez estan comodos con el horario nuevo?
<IngForigua> na no me arme relajo
<IngForigua> saquemos esto rapido que mañana tengo conf fuera de bta
<JoseGutierrez> despues que se empiece a partir de las 9:30 pm esta bien ya que a esa hora llego a casa y me conecto despues de terminar de comer el algo
<CesarGomez> pues por mi parte no hay problema, este semestre me da tiempo para llegar de clase, y por ahora mi horario de trabajo me permite asistir
<IngForigua> la patrona
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: CesarGomez vale... ahora dejemos q continue IngForigua 
<IngForigua> Tarea3: Coordinar la participacion de Ubuntu colombia con los demas teams la participacion en el UGJResp: SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> en que quedo eso
<IngForigua> en bta hicimos actividades
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: pues... en la ugj
<IngForigua> mujica dio charla
<Linaporras> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> si por eso
<SergioMeneses> pero al final no se concreto nada internacional lastimosamente
<IngForigua> pero ud no participo porque ese dia estaba como nervioso
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Linaporras> Pero nos acompañó gente de Uruguay
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: ese dia andaba trabajando... 
<IngForigua> por algo o ALGUIEN
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras: y nicaragua
 * IngForigua se auto patea
<SergioMeneses> leogg y pablo
<SergioMeneses> yo los invite
<IngForigua> sergio ponga los reportes en la pagina de ubuntu-co
<IngForigua> TAREA0: Poner reportes de actividades Recientes en la wiki (IngForigua) y en la pagina de Ubuntu-co SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> falta el reporte de CesarGomez del sfd
<SergioMeneses> de resto ya la pase al planet
<SergioMeneses> http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/09/26/sfd-todo-un-exito/
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: JoseGutierrez uds pueden publicar en la pagina?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: pero en la pagina de u-co ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: si ese es el boceto
<CesarGomez> ajáp, a mas tardar el viernes paso el reporte
<SergioMeneses> falta lo de bucaramanga
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: la idea es poner eso completo :D
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: ud tiene poderes en la pagina
<CesarGomez> IngForigua : si ñor
<IngForigua> no se si JoseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez> yo estoy registrado en la pagina pero no se si tenga permisos administrativos
<CesarGomez> sikz tambien hollman nos los puso 
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: oks oks
<JoseGutierrez> Entonces Si
<IngForigua> muchachos no les de miedo meter mano a la pagina
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: ya q miro la parte de administracion sigue dando el mismo problema
<SergioMeneses> eso de drupal q pereza
<SergioMeneses> mejor montemos algo desde 0
<SergioMeneses> y actualizamos
<IngForigua> naaa
<IngForigua> la pagina la arregle
<IngForigua> y la actualice
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: no se ve el arreglo xD
 * SergioMeneses hides
<IngForigua> sergio tiene el tema oficial de ubuntu el nucleo esta actualizado
<IngForigua> lo unico malo es el alias de url despues lo arreglo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: toca mirar....
<IngForigua> bueno eso no importa
<SergioMeneses> sigamos
<IngForigua> el caso es que manden los reportes por cuidad
<IngForigua> Tarea4: Conseguir sitio pal UGJResp: linaporras
<IngForigua> Done
<IngForigua> Tema 2
<IngForigua> Eventos
<IngForigua> 2a release party
<IngForigua> por aca hablamos algo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: super
<SergioMeneses> pero toca definir "release party" para nosotros
<IngForigua> https://plus.google.com/100588649635621022662/posts/8vUEvdcAPJc
<IngForigua> La fecha queda para el domingo 16 creo
<IngForigua> que es puente
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: eso
<Linaporras> Ahh eso ya quedó el 16
<Linaporras> no vayan a salir con cuentos y dijimos asado y polas en la casa de Jorge Gonzalez
<IngForigua> pero algo en contra jorge casi no tiene tiempo
<Linaporras> Y que por supuesto le corresponde  Juliàn Alarcón ayudar en todo pero pa la muestra que va a sacar el cuerpo no está
<IngForigua> asi que estube pensado en la casa de jorge rojas
<Linaporras> Jajajaja en la casa de Forigua
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: jorge dijo q si
<SergioMeneses> pero era lo unico en lo q colaboraba
<SergioMeneses> por la misma razon
<IngForigua> pero no tiene cabeza pa eso
<SergioMeneses> igual me parece mas importante el aniversario q el release
<IngForigua> naaaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> no se... es mi opinion
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: obvio
<IngForigua>  /kick SergioMeneses xDDD
<Linaporras> No ambos son importantes
<Linaporras> si Jorge pone la casa
<Linaporras> pues en la casa de Jorge
<Linaporras> y el resto de logística entre todos
<IngForigua> pero el no puede ir a comprar carne y esas cosas
<Linaporras> yo dije que me le apuntaba a la compra de lo del asado
<Linaporras> peor que no iba sola
<IngForigua> el año pasado practicamente msi padres hicieron todo
<IngForigua> y fueron muy pcos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> si ....yo recuerdo las quejas
<SergioMeneses> ademas quedo carne
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Linaporras> Ashh Diego insisto quien màs ubuntero que tù, quien de nosotros es el menos olvidable y el màs famoso por una gorra
<IngForigua> ...
<IngForigua> xD
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: q mas hay agendado?
<IngForigua> bueno no apoyo donde jorge gonzales
<SergioMeneses> ya tenemos el lugar q es lo mas importante
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: y eso?
<SergioMeneses> porq no?
<SergioMeneses> es central
<IngForigua> pero el casi no tiene cabeza pa eso
<IngForigua> el dijo ponga la casa y suerte
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: por eso
<IngForigua> eso no sirve un asado no es facil
<SergioMeneses> el poner el lugar
<SergioMeneses> neh
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> no le ponga "mistica"
<IngForigua> toca madrugar comprar carne adobarla ...
<IngForigua> ...
<IngForigua> comprart platanos
<IngForigua> comprar pola
<IngForigua> eso requiere tiempo y mucho
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: eso lo hacen los demas
<Linaporras> tioca dejar eso comprado el dia anterior
<Linaporras> bueno o en que otra casa
<IngForigua> bueno jorge gonzales pero no me meto en esa vaca loca
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: arme un hilo en la lista
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<SergioMeneses> q mas hay en el orden del dia
<IngForigua> le sdigo lugares y precios
<Linaporras> jajajaj Bueno quien pone otra casa?
<IngForigua> pere meneses
<IngForigua> concluision
<IngForigua> y tarea
<Linaporras> El patrón 
<Linaporras> que la preste
<SergioMeneses> patron?
<IngForigua> quienes se les mide a comprar las cosas
<IngForigua> yo paso lugares y precios
<IngForigua> necesitamos un responsable ya
<IngForigua> hmmm de bta solo lina y yo
<IngForigua> bueno dejemolo en todos
<IngForigua> Tarea1: coordinar la release party en la casa de jgonzales
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: solo hay dos de bogota
<IngForigua> Resp Todos
<Linaporras> Listo Diego y yo coordinamos la comprada
<IngForigua> 2 b
<IngForigua> Aniversario
<IngForigua> Julian no esta
<IngForigua> ...
<SergioMeneses> yo apoyo la idea de armar hilo en la lista
<SergioMeneses> asi se tiene en cuenta la gente
<SergioMeneses> los q quieren colaborar pues responden
<IngForigua> pero no mezclemos
<IngForigua> eso lo debe hacer alarcon
<IngForigua> el esta como responsable y como no esta no hay nada que discutir
<IngForigua> por ahora
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: hablo de la release
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> ya se hizo la tarea
<IngForigua> Tarea1: coordinar la release party en la casa de jgonzales Resp Todos
<Linaporras> listo pues
<IngForigua> 3. Temas propuestos?
<Linaporras> y del cumpleaños, pues después de la Release ahi se coordina porque se planteó para noviembre
<Linaporras> Igual a la release podems hacer un hilo para invitar mas gente
<IngForigua> Linaporras: exacto patrona
<Linaporras> No me digas así Diego
<SergioMeneses> si claro
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: siguiente tema?
<IngForigua> # temas propuestos?
<IngForigua> 3
<SergioMeneses> a mi me gustaria felicitar a los asistentes
<SergioMeneses> ya q ayer mandamos el correo con el nuevo horario
<SergioMeneses> y estamos la mayoria
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: CesarGomez despierten xDD
<SergioMeneses> o.0
 * CesarGomez modo lector
 * JoseGutierrez recibiendo una llamada
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> buena chicos :D
<IngForigua> nada propuesto tonc?
<SergioMeneses> bueno de mi parte no queda mas q aportar
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: seguir trabajando
<JoseGutierrez> que pena muchachos... la verdad el horario esta bien siempre y cuando se empiece desde las 9:30pm
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<SergioMeneses> reactivar proyectos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: listo
<SergioMeneses> a las 9:30pm en punto
<JoseGutierrez> vale
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: CesarGomez tenemos q reunirnos para lo del proyecto de documentacion
<SergioMeneses> cuando pueden?
<CesarGomez> domingo como siempre ?
<JoseGutierrez> este domingo no puedo
<JoseGutierrez> asistir
<JoseGutierrez> se podria mañana en la noche
<CesarGomez> despues de las 8:30 :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: nooo... ando en clases xD
<JoseGutierrez> entonces domingo en la noche ya que en el dia estoy trabajando
<SergioMeneses> mejor lo hablamos por correo
<SergioMeneses> hay miramos
<JoseGutierrez> listo
<SergioMeneses> bueno uds ya saben como es la movida... solo es seguir haciendo unas cositas
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras: IngForigua andresmujica CesarGomez JoseGutierrez algo mas para discutir?
<CesarGomez> de mi parte nop
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: no se le olvide enviar a la lista su reporte del sfd de bucaramanga
<IngForigua> na chao debo lavar la losa
<IngForigua> xDDDD
<IngForigua> mañana subo las tareas
<IngForigua> a TODO
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: eso
<SergioMeneses> q le rinda
 * JoseGutierrez no por el momento.... Que pasen Feliz Noche Todos
<SergioMeneses> muchachos les recuerdo mover la lista
<SergioMeneses> tanto la de u-co como la del concilio
 * IngForigua se pregunta donde se metio Linaporras el dia del SFD dijo que regresaba
<IngForigua> bye
<IngForigua> pilas
<IngForigua> (22:56:23) ChanServ: (notice) Channel #ubuntu-co-meeting is not registered.
<CesarGomez> bye
<IngForigua> Tarea2 Registrar el canal de meetings Resp andresmujica
<Linaporras> yo volvui
<Linaporras> ahh me salio mal el plan familair
<Linaporras> fue un total disaster
<Linaporras> pero del asado no me pierdo frescos
<Linaporras> que me quedo hasta que acabemos
<IngForigua> jojojo
<Linaporras> obueno ustedes queden acabados por el trago XD
<IngForigua> mejor no digo nada
<IngForigua> chao
<Linaporras> Uy quien me debe un dia
<Linaporras> en su agenda
<Linaporras> mmm a ver Diego
<IngForigua> ...
<IngForigua> Chao
<IngForigua> ubuntulog_:  pateame perro
<IngForigua> debo evadit tema
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> chao
<Linaporras> jajaja
<Linaporras> uyyy ese Diego si es ........ jajaj ni crea que se va a salvar jajajaj
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-01
<zhaka21> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-02
<zhaka21> kuadros
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-24
<anfrjim> buenas
<Gorgojito> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-25
<Kakaroto_> Alguien que me pueda resolver una duda
<javierleuro> Buenas tardes
<ANDRESTUX> HOLA QUE TAL SOY ANDRES Y ME GUSTARIA APRENDER MUCHO SOBRE LINUX SIEMPRE ME HA FASCINADO Y QUIERO APRENDER Y PODERMOTIVAR A LAS PERSONAS A QUE ELIJAN LINUX SOFTWARE LIBRE
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-23
<Ubuntero|87065> buenas tardes por casualidad me puede dar informacion y  me ayudan estoy tratando de instalar Ubuntu desktop 12,04,3 lts amd64 a un pavilion g4-1357la pero no me anda y luego me queda la pantalla en negro
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-24
<ubunterf48> hola a todos, la cuestión es la siguiente, el sistema operativo ubuntu 13.04 no arranca despues de la pantalla de inicio, es decir, donde sale el icono de ubuntu cargando con fondo morado, me sale lo siguiente:
<ubunterf48> eth1 something wicked happened! 0003.
<ubunterf48> y ahi se queda cargando muchos archivos que dicen lo mismo, el problema es que no me deja entrar ni siquiera al escritorio, si pueden resolverme la pregunta estaria muy agradecido.
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-26
<Linaporras> Buenas noches
 * JHOSMAN buenas, se sienta
<Linaporras> wenas
<JHOSMAN> se les hizo tarde a ods
<JHOSMAN> yo hice spam hace 15 min
<JHOSMAN> en todolado
<Linaporras> jj
<Linaporras> Bart había escrito q ahorita nos veíamos
<JHOSMAN> raro
<JHOSMAN> lina me regalas la agenda
<Linaporras> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/667/detail/
<Linaporras> na no te la regalo esa es mia solo mia :p
<JHOSMAN> entonces prestada
<JHOSMAN> :P
<Linaporras> jajaaj
<JHOSMAN> ya les envie un TW
<JHOSMAN> pero no quien sabe donde andan
<Linaporras> mira ve que no me respondieron si cash o no cash en eso de la alcaldia
<Linaporras> mmm ps esperemos  4 minut9os mas y si no ps ni modo
<JHOSMAN> esperemos mas
<Linaporras> na que gente tan faltona justo hoy que me tocaba moderar a mi
<JHOSMAN> hay temas criticos q tratar hoy
<JHOSMAN> jejej que casualidad :P
<Linaporras> sip si hay temas críticos tienes razón
<Linaporras> entonces hasta las y media?
<Linaporras> ya se compone el panorama con julianarmando por acá
<julianarmando> jejejeje
<julianarmando> llegue super tarde
<julianarmando> sorry
<Linaporras> na si solo andamos jhos y yo acá
<julianarmando> Alguien conoce algun buen cliente de IRC para iPHONE? xD
<Linaporras> falta fercho, bart y el patrón XD
<Linaporras> no ni idea de las manzanitas jeje
<JHOSMAN> aja
<JHOSMAN> todos
<JHOSMAN> para ipos no
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<julianarmando> jeje
<julianarmando> por lo que veo como que no habra nada hoy
<Linaporras> solo falta q llegue uno más
<Linaporras> :s
<JHOSMAN> no
<JHOSMAN> ya hay quorum
<JHOSMAN> empecemos
<JHOSMAN> se puede iniciar con el 50%
<Linaporras> nop
<Linaporras> el quorum es la mitad mas uno ala
<julianarmando> quorum es mitad mas uno ala
<JHOSMAN> mas invitados
<JHOSMAN> :P
<Linaporras> jajaa pero que esos invitados estan mudos
<Linaporras> jajaja
<Linaporras> jajaja
<Linaporras> Na ahora si peor sin Jhosman
<Linaporras> na
<julianarmando> noooo morimos
<julianarmando> jajajajaa
<JHOSMAN> Que fernando no viene https://twitter.com/Fercho_Giraldo/status/383056196720406528
<Linaporras> Pero escribió a dodne
<Guest68871> no se
<julianarmando> y porque se llama guest xD
<Guest68871> por q puse mal la clave
<Guest68871> ya vengo
<Guest68871> xD
<julianarmando> jajajaja
<Linaporras> ps siendo asi esperemos que jhos se conecte e iniciamos
<JHOSMAN_> =( casi que no
<JHOSMAN_> bueno iniciemos si?
<JHOSMAN_> en verdad hay temas importantes
<JHOSMAN_> que tratar hoy
<julianarmando> jejej pues lo que se pueda hacer pues hacerle
<JHOSMAN_> Linaporras:
<Linaporras> Listo iniciemos
<Linaporras> como es que le digo al bot que hola
<Linaporras> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Thu Sep 26 02:43:52 2013 UTC.  The chair is Linaporras. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Linaporras> #chair
<ubuntu-co-bot> Current chairs: Linaporras
<JHOSMAN_> :o Linaporras  con poderes de supervaca :v
<julianarmando> jajjajaaj
<Linaporras> #meetingname Reunión Concilio Ubuntu Colombia 25/09/2013
<ubuntu-co-bot> The meeting name has been set to 'reunión_concilio_ubuntu_colombia_25/09/2013'
<Linaporras> #meetingtopic SFDCali
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | SFDCali Meeting | Current topic:
<JHOSMAN_> noo
<JHOSMAN_> Lina el meetingtopic es la reu dehoy
<JHOSMAN_> osea la reunion
<JHOSMAN_> no cada punto
<Linaporras> Bueno el primer punto es el SFD Cali, alguién sabe algo de eso?
<Linaporras> ok
<JHOSMAN_> ah si
<JHOSMAN_> :P
<JHOSMAN_> el SFDCali
<JHOSMAN_> que Jose Gutierrez no va aestar
<Linaporras> #meetingtopic: Coordinación Ubuntu Colombia
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | : Coordinación Ubuntu Colombia Meeting | Current topic:
<JHOSMAN_> q el man q esta en calo (no recuerdo el nombre) estará
<JHOSMAN_> pero no es meber de CO
<Linaporras> no pero es que eso ya fue
<JHOSMAN_> entonces nada
<Linaporras> fue el 17 de septiembre
<Linaporras> ...
<JHOSMAN_> Linaporras:  el meetingtopic si es el SFDCAli
<JHOSMAN_> pues eso es lo qse
<JHOSMAN_> nos e mas
<Linaporras> ps había dejado ese punto para Andrés pues para saber si se había enviado material o no
<Linaporras> como no está entonces vamos al siguiente
<Linaporras> #meetingtopic MESTIC
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | MESTIC Meeting | Current topic:
<JHOSMAN_> next
<Linaporras> pues del mes tic tampoco creo que podamos tomar muchas decisiones
<JHOSMAN_> que se sabe al respcto?
<Linaporras> Buenos días Germán, nosotros como comunidad de Software Libre (no software gratis) a nivel nacional, estamos interesados en participar en el #MESTIC, de hecho podríamos contribuir con varias conferencias, sin embargo, para eso, requerimos tener las condiciones claras:
<Linaporras> 1. Contraprestraciones ofrecidas por ustedes, empezando por certificado, transportes, refrigerio, pago por la conferencia....
<Linaporras> 2. Se firma contrato, si o no, y modelo del contrato si lo hubiere
<Linaporras> Sin estas condiciones solicitadas por los miembros de mi comunidad no puedo decirte si o no, ni la charla a dictar; espero me des respuesta hoy mismo, porque hoy discutiremos este tema con la Comunidad, y entre más información me brindes, será más sencillo el proceso de toma de decisiones.
<Linaporras> Quedo atenta, en caso de no recibir respuesta a las inquietudes presentadas en este correo, asumiré que no es de su interés la participación de la comunidad que represento en el #MESTIC.
<Linaporras> Y pues escribí algo similar a la alcaldía Antonio Nariño y ps nada sin respuesta
<Linaporras> entonces sugiero que teniendo en cuenta que es un evento gubernamental esperemos respuesta, y de acuerdo a eso socializar, s no hay respuesta pues entonces no se participaría
<JHOSMAN_> huy!
<JHOSMAN_> me gusta =)
<JHOSMAN_> je +1 por la gestión
<JHOSMAN_> claro y directo
<JHOSMAN_> como tedije
<JHOSMAN_> los del GOB piensan q por q es libre no les vale
<JHOSMAN_> hay muucho presupuesto para eso
<JHOSMAN_> por el plan de gobierno de @petrogustavo
<Linaporras> ps no se cuánto haya directamente, pero ps deben decirnos las condiciones claras, xq incluso podría venir sergio o Julián, pero lo minimoson viáticos, certificación...
<Linaporras> y ps si hay firma de contrato ps ahí si cash
<JHOSMAN_> claro!
<Linaporras> porque entonces...
<JHOSMAN_> pero me usta tu gestión
<JHOSMAN_> =)
<Linaporras> entonces pues sería eso
<julianarmando> claro esperar respuesta de eso, de una :D yo voy y asi chevre :D
<Linaporras> esperar la respuesta
<JHOSMAN_> eso es un avance
<JHOSMAN_> listo
<JHOSMAN_> de eso no hay mas info verdad?
<Linaporras> jjajaja si yo quiero ir al de antonio nariño, pero si no dicen bien las vainas no, me gusta más el trabajo que hace el MINTIC
<Linaporras> Si, mira que ayer estuve mirando, y si hay más info, eso si bien desorganizado
<Linaporras> todo,
<Linaporras> y sin mucha claridad
<JHOSMAN_> si
<JHOSMAN_> lo sé
<Linaporras> espera busco la URL
<JHOSMAN_> oki
<Linaporras> http://tic.bogota.gov.co/comunicaciones/mestic
<Linaporras> ahí es donde hay info, y eso termina redireccionando a una página no gubernamental... más raro eso
<JHOSMAN_> quien es Guest19747 ?
<Guest19747> buenas noches que pena llegar tarde att Bart
<JHOSMAN_> se ve qno tienen nad
<Linaporras> uf Bart, justo en el tema jejeje
<JHOSMAN_> yo insito en q esperemos las condiciones justas
<JHOSMAN_> ellos están viendo el mes tic omo un flisol
<JHOSMAN_> "gratis"
<JHOSMAN_> esto es otro cuento
<JHOSMAN_> un evento del distrito q vale
<JHOSMAN_> y tiene fondos
<Linaporras> si porque es de comunidad para comunidad...
<Linaporras> además si ellos apoyaran el FLISOL como debe ser eso sería otro cuento...
<JHOSMAN_> claro
<JHOSMAN_> pero bueno, esperar la respuesta
<JHOSMAN_> y me gusta q seas calra en el correo, diciendo las cosas como deben ser
<Linaporras> Bueno entonces quedamos en ese puntoen que esperaremos la respuesta al correo y de acuerdo a eso definiremos
<Linaporras> Siguiente #topic en TIC Confio
<JHOSMAN_> si
<Linaporras> #meetingtopic En TIC Confio
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | En TIC Confio Meeting | Current topic:
<Guest19747> si...como les dije por  correo hay que tener mucho cuidado con ellos...
<Linaporras> el tema de en TIC Confio lo puse yo, por la convocatoria que hizo brigadadigital, lamentablemente no enviaban mucha información, y como informaron que el tiempo limite para enviar hojas de vida era al medio dia de hoy entonces Bart sugirió enviar el correo a la lista, y así se hizo, SergioMeneses, pidió mas información porque el correo contiene muy
<Linaporras>  poca... De este punto pues creo que no hay más que decir hasta que no nos contacten directamente...
 * SergioMeneses revisa el log...
<JHOSMAN_> Guest19747:  envio la HV?
<Linaporras> #topic Campus Party
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | En TIC Confio Meeting | Current topic: Campus Party
<Guest19747> si jhosman
<JHOSMAN_> ah bien =)
<Linaporras> eso si jhosman todo suyo
<JHOSMAN_> Guest19747:  llegamos al punto critico
<Linaporras> /Sergio,no se manejar bien el log, no me vayas a matar
<Linaporras> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> huy mas campus =/ nos vemos
<JHOSMAN_> y pues no se si contarles aqui o por mail el tema
<Guest19747> lina seria bueno tener mas infomacion sobre edo
<Guest19747> eso...
<Linaporras> #meetingtopic Concilio Ubuntu Colombia #topic Campus Party
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Concilio Ubuntu Colombia #topic Campus Party Meeting | Current topic: Campus Party
<JHOSMAN_> bueno, les cuento
<Linaporras> hacele pues soy toda ojos pa leerte
<JHOSMAN_> Como bien saben en el acuerdo al campus, nos dieron 3 entradas mas las 2 dl adserver
<JHOSMAN_> se entregaron las 2 del adserver
<JHOSMAN_> y las 2 VIP
<JHOSMAN_> una vezpor mail le dije a veronica que rifariamos una (en eso quedamos) y las otras ran para losUCO Mebers
<JHOSMAN_> me envió un mail hace unos dias reclamando de por que la promo que se realizó en FB
<JHOSMAN_> ver https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg03427.html
<Linaporras> Mi pregunta en ese tema es si había algo que impidera que la promo se realizara por facebook? es por lo del ad server
<Linaporras> ?
<JHOSMAN_> se explicó qtodo fue transparente pero ela dice que eso va en contra de las normas
<JHOSMAN_> pero realmente he revisado y con Guest19747  hemos comenado el tema por interno
<JHOSMAN_> y no hay nda en papel ni mails ni nada
<JHOSMAN_> que impida el uso de ese modo
<Guest19747> el problems radica en lo siguiente.
<JHOSMAN_> por quenadie lo hzo
<JHOSMAN_> solo nosotrs
<JHOSMAN_> de igual modo nos han reclamado
<julianarmando> lo que pasa.. es que cuando se lanzo el sorteo abierto para todos "se acordo" aunque fue mas, se informo que luego de la fecha del sorteo no se iban a hacer mas soteros
<julianarmando> sorteos, porque pues no era justo para las otras comunidades, ese es el punto
<JHOSMAN_> Ahora, le he indicado a Veronica que que debemos hacer solcitando permiso y NO ha dado rspuesta,est a mañana m dijo qe loharía y no lo hizo
<JHOSMAN_> julianarmando:  por favor regalme URL de donde se indica eso
<JHOSMAN_> o si eso se dice en el acuerdo
<JHOSMAN_> NO hay nada que lo diga
<JHOSMAN_> o si?
<julianarmando> "Las promociones solo durarán ese espacio de tiempo, por eso es MUY IMPORTANTE que animéis a vuestra gente a participar, ya que cuando cerremos las promociones no habrá más."
<Guest19747> las entradas adicionales que da vero a las comunidades so  para el staff...y si se coge unas de esas entradas para rifar como se hizo....no es lo correcto..porque no es para ese fin
<JHOSMAN_> de igual modo ella estaba informad, le dije por mail yno dijo nada al respecto
<Linaporras> ah bueno entonces tengo una pregunta antes de todo
<Linaporras> alguien se ganó eso?
<JHOSMAN_> julianarmando:  onde dice eso?
<Guest19747> +1 julian
<JHOSMAN_> Linaporras:  si
<Linaporras> Quién?
<julianarmando> pues ahi el punto que yo veo y he pensado.. es que somos una comunidad muy grande. el problema fue (sin estar seguro de como que hizo el sorteo y para quien) que se sortearan a personas que no eran de la comunidad sino abierta la cosa, he ahi el problema
<JHOSMAN_> Andrea Gutierrez
<julianarmando> eso dice en un email enviado el 1 de septiembre por veronica bernabeu
<Guest19747> Jhosman todos los años se ha trabajado asi...
<JHOSMAN_> bueno
<JHOSMAN_> bueno la cuestión es que miren
<Linaporras> Y quién es ella y cómo se lo ganó?   Y hay forma de solucionar el problema (Jhos no sé si me dijiste que alguien donó una entrada a CP)
<Guest19747> julian ese el punto....
<Linaporras> y en q fecha se rifó?
<Guest19747> es como a redtic que han reclamado por el 50% descuento q tenemos....y aclaramos que nosotros firmamos otro convenios con cpc...
<Namsohj> has donde me leyeton?
<Linaporras> hasta donde dijiste la cuestion es..
<SergioMeneses> Namsohj, hasta es q miren
<Linaporras> y ahi ni idea
<Linaporras> SegioMeneses ta vivo
<Namsohj> Linaporras: Guest19747  julianarmando
<Namsohj> =S
<Namsohj> esta cosa
<julianarmando> jajaja yo eswtoy vivo,
<Namsohj> Bueno, la cuestión es qya estamos comprometidos por la aprobación que se realizó en las euniones aqui
<Namsohj> JaimeRave:  cubre la entrada
<Namsohj> y sin usar codigo de los deveronica ya q no sirven
<Namsohj> se está pagando la entrada campus directamente
<Namsohj> y ya está la persona gandora
<Namsohj> ya se está tramitando la acivaciñon de la entrada
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, como siempre... leyendo y mirando
<Namsohj> esa es la solución que se ha discutido con JaimeRave  y Guest19747
<Namsohj> que es com lo mas viable
<Linaporras> ps si me parece la solución más vianle
<Linaporras> pero quiero aclarar lo siguiente: en la reunion del concilio de hace 15 días acordamos rifar las entradas con los Uco members haciendo la competencia de Karma, que de paso quisiera saber cómo nos fue con eso, yo no me acuerdo que hayamos dicho algo de face....
<Namsohj> con ello cuando el CRM active la entrada, publicamos en Facebook y se indica que se realizó el pago de  esa entrada tal como es JaimeRave
<SergioMeneses> yo no se uds pero pues no hay nada viable... hay un compromiso eso es todo, a cumplirlo y sale.... y a mejorar
<Namsohj> Linaporras:  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg03424.html
<Namsohj> Fernando GIraldo y Guest19747  dijeron q hacer por FB
<Guest19747> jhosman ella habla de las vio de la carrera
<Namsohj> que?
<Namsohj> pues se acordó q eran dos para lo del Karma
<Namsohj> y la otra por FB
<Namsohj> pero pues bueno, esa es lo qte pues e iba contar sobre el tema
<Linaporras> y como nos fue con la competencia de karma?
<Namsohj> entoces qudamos asi?
<Linaporras> Ps si quedamos asi
<Linaporras> ps pa la próxima si sugiero que revisemo bn el tema de campus, xq este año tuvimos muchas dificultades
<Namsohj> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2013-September/037211.html
<Namsohj> ah y lo otro es camus market
<Linaporras> Conclusión: la entrada rifada en facebook, será donada por Jaima Rave.
<Namsohj> hayq enviar la parrila de actividaes
<Linaporras> ah bueno dale con lo de Campus Market...!
<Namsohj> suguiero  q pidamos
<Namsohj> 1) espacio depromocion de la comnidad y Ubntu
<Namsohj> 2) Ponencias  ...
<Namsohj> no se quien se apunte
<Namsohj> yo podria hacer el de la comunida
<Namsohj> Guest19747:  se le mide a una?
<Namsohj> JaimeRave: ????
<Linaporras> ps Jhos yo me comprometo a acompañarte, pero ps a hacer presentaciones o algo así ps nop...
<Linaporras> y ps ya sabes que estaré de Lunes a Viernes, viernes hasta el medio día o quizá antes mevoy
<Linaporras> jeje
<Namsohj> eso las hacemos allá
<Namsohj> es  lo de menos
<Guest19747> jhosman....si pero me toca cuadrar....
<JaimeRave> Namsohj podria improvisar una pero no se me ocurre una ahora mismo
<Namsohj> que
<Guest19747> ademas adelantó... vamod hacer los conversatorios de libreoffice en cpc
<Linaporras> Jhos yo los acoompaño... pero ps ya t di mis razoncillas x internos...
<Linaporras> super
<Linaporras> mmm hay gente de mozilla que vaya a ir
<Linaporras> ?
<Namsohj> me parec apenas
<Namsohj> pdimos 3 espacios?
<Guest19747> si...
<Linaporras> y ps en dia estrategicos jejeje
<Linaporras> :p osea entre semana jajaj
<Linaporras> Lunes Martes y Miércoles...
<Linaporras> o?
<Guest19747> menos el viernes....
<Linaporras> porque desábado a domingo la gente ya ta cansada, el viernes les da plan social...
<Guest19747> martes miercoles y jueved
<Guest19747> viernes...juega colombia ....xd
<Linaporras> oh jejeej
<Linaporras> pues el lunes me parece mejor porque la gente viene ps como con tooo
<Linaporras> sugeriria lunes, miercoles y jueves
<namnam> =( esto m e stá sacano
<namnam> entonces 3?
<namnam> Linaporras:  julianarmando  Guest19747  JaimeRave ?
<Linaporras> sip 3
<julianarmando> el lunes no hay nadie mis niños
<Linaporras> jajajajajja jajjaj jhosman, yo pensando que ya había llegado Forigua jajajjajajaj
<julianarmando> si no estoy mail las actividades fuertes empiezan el martes
<julianarmando> (si no me equivoco)
<Guest19747> si...lunes no hay nada
<Linaporras> ah entonces martes, miercoles y jueves
<namnam> Solicitamos 3 espacios para el Campus Market, pero de momento no te puedo dar las temáticas  Con respecto al tema de Facebook, nos han donado la entrada (paga a Futura Networks) completa y será entregada, ya que tenemos un compromiso y aceptamos el error cometido que no volverá a pasar en las próximas ediciones. Pedimos disculpas de ante mano
<Linaporras> Eso Eso
<namnam> bueno enviaré  mal a Veronica y de paso le informaré lo de la entrad
<Guest19747>  sip...
<namnam> ina pero no quiere ir https://www.facebook.com/jhosman.lizarazo/posts/10151886451544936?comment_id=27907033&offset=0&total_comments=27&ref=notif&notif_t=feed_comment
<Linaporras> esa cosa d face q onda ?
<Linaporras> esa con la q trolleas a Fori q?
<Guest19747> ya terminamos??
<Linaporras> Nop
<Guest19747> aaa ok
<Linaporras> faltarian #topic aplicaciones Android y Chrome
<Linaporras> tema a cargo de Jhosman
<Linaporras> también faltan otros temas pero no están los encargados
<Linaporras> antesde que Jhosman reviva Bart tu recuerdas en qué quedamos de los reportes hace 15 días?
<Jhosman_-> sigiente
<Jhosman_-> siguiente*
<Linaporras> aplicaciones Android y Chrome
<julianarmando> yo yo tema de radio y asi y asa
<Linaporras> ese seríapa otros :p
<Linaporras> ejeje ps Jhosman descanse un segundo y hagale Julian
<Linaporras> #topic Otros, Podcast
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Concilio Ubuntu Colombia #topic Campus Party Meeting | Current topic: Otros, Podcast
<julianarmando> aa bueno yo iba a hablar de lo de android, chrome y firefox os pero paso a podcast
<Jhosman_-> lo de las apps de chrome y android estamosalgo bardos por hllman por la cunta de Google play
<julianarmando> ya esta montado el sitio, segun me informo jhosman, aun no tengo acceso a el..
<Jhosman_-> en Firefox y Chrome teneos las cuentasOK
<Jhosman_-> solo nos traba GooglePlay par Androd
<julianarmando> estamos o estoy esperando a ver si aparece algo del podcast que ya habia antes, los registros de radio audio o algo
<Jhosman_-> si ya está
<Jhosman_-> no hay
<ofprieto> hola buenas noches perdon lo tarde esperare el log...
<Jhosman_-> ya revisé y no
<ofprieto> julianarmando: viste lo del ether pad que empezemos por ese lado?
<julianarmando> ether pad no, no se
<Linaporras> ps entonces toca como comenzar desde cero con el tema de Podcast
<Jhosman_-> si
<ofprieto> si eso di por entendido yo tambien Linaporras
<julianarmando> listo entonces empezar de cero, :D
<Linaporras> entonces julianarmando en qué te podemos colaborar
<julianarmando> pues hay que montar una estructura, me refiero a
<julianarmando> digamos organizar tematicas que van a tener los podcast y periodicidad
 * Jhosman_- se murió julianarmando 
<Jhosman_-> ahno xD
<Linaporras> sip, ps deberiamos fijar desde ahora el tema de peridiocidad
<julianarmando> si me murio el xchat
<Jhosman_-> pero ahora?
<Jhosman_-> o.O
<Linaporras> que sugieres Julian?
<Linaporras> julianarmando
<Linaporras> ping
<julianarmando> que sugiero? me imagino que respecto a la periodicidad, empezar con una entrega mensual, y eso que me parece que un mes es un periodo corto pero intentarlo
<Jhosman_-> #ubuntu-co
<Linaporras> si a mi me parece lo mismo
<Linaporras> ps nada Julián a mi me encanta la idea
<Guest19747> perfecto...
<Jhosman_-> +1
<julianarmando> listo
<julianarmando> y tematicas y esas cosas?
<Jhosman_-> SL
<Jhosman_-> Ubuntu
<Jhosman_-> y gatos :·
<Jhosman_-> :3
<Linaporras> ps el primero debe ser como simbolico como algo pa inagurar bien chevere el canl
<Linaporras> y el tiempo de duración decada podcast?
<julianarmando> el tiempo de duracion yo creo que dejarlo un poco abierto esperando a ver que tanto contenido sale una media hora para empezar esta bien, tal vez menos
<julianarmando> ahora hay otra cosa, quien locuta? necesitamos una voz sexy
<Linaporras> jajjaja ps la mia no es seyx
<Linaporras> pero ps
<ofprieto> hamm sexy jajaja
<Linaporras> yo pongo mi voz y ps un moacho pa que quedemos cheeres jajaa
<julianarmando> esooo genial dos voces mucho mejor, igual eso iria libretiado
<Linaporras> ah ps Oscar me parece el otro moacho pa la locucion
<Linaporras> sip claro
<ofprieto> yo tengo una muchacha de voz sexy ;D podemos hacer bocetos y mirar haber como nos queda
<Linaporras> ps entonces sería definir por la lista de concilio el tema a tratar, para la primera edición de nuestro podcast
<ofprieto> sisi eso es loprimero tema
<Jhosman_-> ponemos al que hace el comercial de frituhelado =)
<Linaporras> y mmira ve eso donde se graba en la casa de cada uno  o?
<Linaporras> cuál es ese comercial
<Jhosman_-> ese man qhace todos los comerciales d eventas callejeras en Bog
<Jhosman_-> xD
<ofprieto> a jajajaja el de las hamburguesassss
<Linaporras> jajaja no joda jajajajjajajjajaj no tengo mejor estilo yo y ya he hecho radio jajaja
<Linaporras> q tal
<Linaporras> Julianarmando, como se haría el tema de grabación?
<Jhosman_-> mp3
<Jhosman_-> og
<julianarmando> jaja aigual podemos definir una fecha de lanzamiento, empezar a gestionar medios que nos abran un horario para ese podcast y grabar algunas cuñas para rotarle a esos medios
<Jhosman_-> ogg
<Linaporras> oks, pero me refiero al tema del podcast donde se graba osea se puede hacer desde casa o no?
<Jhosman_-> si
<Jhosman_-> guardas el archivo
<Jhosman_-> y se sube a la web
<Linaporras> y pues sugiero que lo hagamos en la fecha de lanzamiento de la próxima versión de Ubuntu, yo creo que de aquí alla podemos organizarnos bien :)
<julianarmando> la grabacion se hace algo compartido, yo me encargo de cortar unir editar eso es lo de menos... digamos la voz uno que me la envien la voz 2 tambien yo edito todo
<Linaporras> que decis?
<julianarmando> y se lanza el archivo completo :D
<Jhosman_-> eso
<julianarmando> que fecha seriia esa? a finales del mes 10
<julianarmando> no?
<Jhosman_-> Ubuntu 13.10
<Jhosman_-> sale el 17
<Jhosman_-> junto con UBuntu Touch
<julianarmando> pues tendriamos menos de un mes para preparar todo pero pues si hacerle, almenos tenemos tematica para lanzarlo en base a ese tema
<Linaporras> sip lo chevere es que tendiramos el tema
<Linaporras> entonces hagamosle pues
<Linaporras> Conclusion: se plantea realizar un podcast mensual, las voces propuestas son las de Oscar y Lina, y se plantea que el primer podcast salga para la fecha de lanzamiento de Ubuntu 13.10
<Linaporras> #topic Aplicaciones para Chrome y Android
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Concilio Ubuntu Colombia #topic Campus Party Meeting | Current topic: Aplicaciones para Chrome y Android
<Jhosman_-> amm
<Jhosman_-> de eso ya dije
<Jhosman_-> toca esperar q hollan de resuesta
<Jhosman_-> estamos bloqueados por el codigo de la App para Chrome
<Linaporras> ah oks
<Jhosman_-> y por la cuenta de Google Play
<Linaporras> ah jum
<julianarmando> toca es señoreesssssssssssssss empezar a coger todos esos codigos que son de la comunidad y tenerlos a la mano
<Linaporras> Conclusion se espera respuesta de Hollman para el tema de la cuenta de Google Play
<julianarmando> lo mismo dije en un mail, ojala tener una cuenta de google play para eso
<julianarmando> para igual estar analizando estadisticas problemas, errores cosillas varias de la app
<Linaporras> de acuerdo, quien puede ponerse al frente de esa tarea
<julianarmando> vale 25 dolares y hay que hacer vaca o un alma caritativa que los done :P
<Linaporras> me gusta, pues podemos hacer la vaca en el lanzamiento
<julianarmando> yo, pues, yo ando desarrollando aplicaciones en forma, ando como metido en el cuento del desarrollo para dispositivos moviles puedo trabajrle a eso tambien lanzar la app para firefox os y cositas asi
<Linaporras> pero me refiero que quien se pone al frente de organizar las contraseñas y usuarios delas diferentes cuentas que tenemos
<Linaporras> me gusta
<Linaporras> la idea de Julianarmando
<Linaporras> Bueno entonces, frente al tema de los reportes, alguien recuerda que se dijo hace 15 días?
<julianarmando> cuales reportes?
<Jhosman_-> que andres iba preguntar
<Jhosman_-> y jummm
<Linaporras> osea sigue pendiente
<Linaporras> oks
<Linaporras> bueno entonces asi damos por finalizada esta reunión
<Linaporras> quien me dice como se consigue el link del log de la reunión?
<Linaporras> :D
<Linaporras> Buenas noches para todos
<Linaporras> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Thu Sep 26 03:54:44 2013 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-09-26-02.43.moin.txt
<Jhosman_-> toca q ledigas a sergiomeneses
<Jhosman_-> q pase el log del VPS a la URL q te salio
<Linaporras> Jum, porque el enlace que bota eso no me manda a ningun lado
<Jhosman_->  http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-09-26-02.43.moin.txt
<Jhosman_-> por eso
<Jhosman_-> habla con same
<julianarmando> y eso no se puede arreglar para que funcione bien?
<Linaporras> ok
<Linaporras> seria genial!
<Jhosman_-> hablen con el
<julianarmando> okas
<julianarmando> ciaoo
<Linaporras> ok la foca
<julianarmando> exit
<ofprieto> huu no entendi :D
<Linaporras> 7help
<ofprieto> Linaporras: y lo de la certificacion te envie correo y no respondiste ;S
<Linaporras> jeje si lo leipero es q no he tenido timepo
<Linaporras> :(
<ofprieto> estaba pensando en hackbo :D e iniciar este fin de seman aque viene
<ofprieto> jaja yo menos voy muy mal en la u
<ofprieto> por culpa del trabajo
<Linaporras> hum
<Linaporras> es q ahora no puedo sabados y domingos :(
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-09-25
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches lina
<BrayanBautista> como estas
<linaporras> Bien y el resto de postulados no dberian estar conectados?
<linaporras> Mala cosa....
<linaporras> Y tú Brayan cómo vas? Ya q nivel tienes en ingress?
<linaporras> Andrew welcome back
<BrayanBautista> ya voy en nueve =D
<BrayanBautista> porque no juegas ?? ya hay varios de la comunidad ubuntera en la comunidad de ingress =D
<BrayanBautista> Hola Andrés o/
<linaporras> No... mi celu no da pa dso
<BrayanBautista> cual tienes ?
<BrayanBautista> el mismo que siempre has tenido ?
<linaporras> Sip
<linaporras> Mi pichirlito jajajaja
<linaporras> Andresmujica
<BrayanBautista> jejej
<BrayanBautista> ya es hora que lo cambies
<linaporras> Jajaja ya es hora de que me regalea uno XD
<linaporras> Jajajajaja
<linaporras> Ve Bryan puedes avisarle a la gente q si se conectan
<BrayanBautista> voy a mandar un mail
<BrayanBautista> vale
<linaporras> Sip xfa...
<linaporras> Que sw conecten
<linaporras> No tienes numerod
<linaporras> De forigua... same, etc
<linaporras> Hum
<linaporras> Fail refail esto...
<BrayanBautista> sipi
<BrayanBautista> si lo tengo
<BrayanBautista> ya lo llamo
<linaporras> dale ps a ver
<andresmujica> hola BrayanBautista linaporras
<BrayanBautista> dijo que ya se conecta, que esta haciendo la cena.
<linaporras> Patrón.... ya hay humo blanco
<linaporras> Y q llame al resto...
<BrayanBautista> vale
<andresmujica> hola brayan
<BrayanBautista> ya le colgue, jajaj ya lo vuelvo a llamar
<linaporras> Tica llamar a Oscar
<linaporras> A bart y jclmux
<andresmujica> uyy que bueno…
<andresmujica> felicitaciones brayan!!!
<andresmujica> y Oscar
<BrayanBautista> el esta en clase, voy a llamarlo igualmente
<andresmujica> lastima pescamillan , hubiera sido un super excelente miembro…
<BrayanBautista> :o Soy miembro del conicilio =D
<linaporras> Sip
<andresmujica> igual toca incentivarlo a que participe y crezca
<BrayanBautista> conciclio*
<linaporras> Ash :(
<BrayanBautista> Wiii que super
<linaporras> Sip
<andresmujica> hehehe
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<andresmujica> feicitades BrayanBautista
<linaporras> Ahora si el lanzamiento es con todo
<linaporras> Será q andres nos acompaña?
<andresmujica> cual lanzamiento???
<linaporras> De 14.10
<linaporras> Fori
<andresmujica> ahhh
<fori> kiai ya vengo se me quema el guiso
<andresmujica> super
<BrayanBautista> jajajajajaja
<fori> y perdio el hp cali ando deprimido
<fori> :(
<linaporras> Jajajaja
<linaporras> Si te suicidas no hay q hacer votación de desempate
<linaporras> Just a joke
<linaporras> Bart
<linaporras> Wiii
<linaporras> Hablale a same xfa
<Bart2> Buenas Noches andresmujica BrayanBautista CarlosNeyPastor fori linaporras
<andresmujica> hola Bart2
<linaporras> Aun falta gente
<andresmujica> hola fori
<linaporras> He de suponer que no llega nadie mas
<linaporras> Y q tocara todo x mail
<linaporras> Opiniones o comentarios
<linaporras> ?
<BrayanBautista> si hay temas que podemos hablar entre nosotros, podemos aprovechar este medio
<BrayanBautista> si no todo por mail
<BrayanBautista> jhosman no puede venir
<BrayanBautista> a no, como que si se va a conectar jhosman.
<linaporras> Mmm ps
<linaporras> No estamos todos
<linaporras> Ni de los q nos vamos ni de los que sw quedan
 * AndroUser jhosman
<lina2> Mmm
<AndroUser> ?
<AndroUser> Hay algo?
<fori> kiai
<fori> regrese
<fori> http://ubuntu-co.com/chat
<fori> esto esta fallando
<AndroUser> No tengo pc para ver
<AndroUser> Enviwme eso por mail y lo reviso luego y detalle el problema
<lina2> Ps conectate por otra herramienta
<lina2> Ps no nada xq falta mas de la mitad de la gente
<Prueba> fori: cual es el problema..
<fori> ya envio screenshot
<Bart2> fori:  ok
<fori> ufff ese cliente web me la pela
<Ubuntero|39816> test
<Ubuntero|39816> test
<Ubuntero|39816> test
<didtux> ¿ya empezó?
<lina2> Ni empieza ni termina didi... falta gente
<didtux> ¿hoy anuncian los elejidos?
<lina2> Sip ya lo envio a la lista
<didtux> entoces me quedo :D
<didtux> \o/
<AndroUser> Jajajaja BrayanBautista y criatian no votó
<fori> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+poll/concilio2014-2
<didtux> ¿quien es ud? no asocio su nick con algún nombre
<fori> Sergiomeneses hasta que se aburran
<fori> fuck yeah
<fori> ahora entre el presi y bast
<fori> Bart2:
<fori> jajajaja
<didtux> casí nadie voto de 6x miembros activos
<AndroUser> Lastima la poca votación
<bray_> cuantas personas votaron ?
<Bart2> hay o no reunion.. ?
<lina2> Como 20 y algo
<lina2> No Bart ya q ... no se conectaron todos
<lina2> Todo x lista
<andresmujica> :'(
<Bart2> ok nos vemos entonces
<fori> Por que uds nunca tenian ese hilo vivo
<fori> y la gente no ve entre tanto spam
<fori> :S
<fori> no hay reunion me voy a ver dragon ball z kai
<didtux> a si tiene razón no todos manejamos filtros y etiqetas
<fori> ???
 * fori me hice anticampaña y 4 patos votaron por mi
<fori> juemadre
<fori> no puedo decir groserias si o ke?
<fori> vemos mas bien
<didtux> bueno si no hay reunión les deseo buena noche
<lina2> Descansen
<AndroUser> Xau
<bray_> Bueno, yo me iré a terminar unas tareas y a madrugar, me retiro, Que descansen feliz noche!!
<JoseLuisC> Hola
<JoseLuisC> No tenia internet, acabo de darme cuenta de todo.
<andresmujica> hehe
<andresmujica> felicitaciones JoseLuisC
<andresmujica> enhorabuena!
<JoseLuisC> Pues gracias Mujica
<JoseLuisC> No creí empatar con Bart..
<JoseLuisC> Y de que hablan
<JoseLuisC> O hablaron ?
<andresmujica> JoseLuisC:  no hubo reunión
<andresmujica> no llegaron todos
<JoseLuisC> aa
<andresmujica> pero bueno, esperemos que la próx reunión sea efectiva
<JoseLuisC> Empezamos bien
 * andresmujica me reservo mis comentarios ;)
<JoseLuisC> Mujica hablando de todo un poco. Me quedé esperando que me avisaras despues de la carrera en Medellin
<JoseLuisC> Para lo del SFD
<andresmujica> si, estuve bien embolatado porque ese día descanse y al otro tenía reunión con 2 clientes y se demoraron.  igual brayan quedo de hablar contigo para enviarte las cosas
<andresmujica> buscalo por chat y que mañana te mande
<JoseLuisC> Bautista?
<JoseLuisC> Y que cosas llegaron ?
